# The Islamic State



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

Το μόρφωμα που προέκυψε από τις τραγικές εξελίξεις στη Συρία και το Ιράκ, το μη αναγνωρισμένο «χαλιφάτο» που τώρα ονομάζεται *Ισλαμικό Κράτος*, έχει ήδη προκαλέσει και διάφορα μπερδέματα σε σχέση με την ονομασία του. Στα αγγλοσαξονικά μέσα οι δύο επικρατέστερες ονομασίες που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει είναι *The Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant* (*ISIL*, προφέρεται άισιλ) και *The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria* (*ISIS*, προφέρεται άισις, σαν τη θεά της αρχαίας Αιγύπτου).

Το δεύτερο (ISIS) αποδίδεται:
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος του Ιράκ και της Συρίας
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος στο Ιράκ και τη Συρία

Το πρώτο (ISIL) αποδίδεται:
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος του Ιράκ και του Λεβάντε
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος στο Ιράκ και το Λεβάντε
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος του Ιράκ και της Ανατολής
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος στο Ιράκ και την Ανατολή
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος του Ιράκ και της Εγγύς Ανατολής
το Ισλαμικό Κράτος στο Ιράκ και την Εγγύς Ανατολή

καθώς και παραλλαγές με «Μέση Ανατολή» και «Ανατολική Μεσόγειο» ή την πρόθεση να επαναλαμβάνεται στο δεύτερο άρθρο (π.χ. «Ισλαμικό Κράτος στο Ιράκ και στη Συρία» — αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι και δύο κράτη).

Συχνά τα ονόματα συνοδεύονται από το λάθος ακρωνύμιο, π.χ. «το Ισλαμικό Κράτος του Ιράκ και του Λεβάντε (ISIS)» και το αντίστροφο. Θεόστραβο είναι επίσης να γράφουμε το ακρωνύμιο στα ελληνικά, «ΙΣΙΣ», αφού δεν αντιστοιχεί σε τίποτα, ούτε σε αρχικά ούτε σε προφορά.

Προς το παρόν, έχει απλοποιηθεί η ονομασία σε «Ισλαμικό Κράτος» και ελπίζω σύντομα να ονομαστεί «το βραχύβιο Ισλαμικό Κράτος» ή «το αλήστου μνήμης Ισλαμικό Κράτος».

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_Levant
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ισλαμικό_Κράτος


----------



## bernardina (Aug 4, 2014)

Εδώ ΙΚΙΛ, αλλά και (ισλαμικό) Χαλιφάτο, για το οποίο υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι για το «ισλαμικό χαλιφάτο» δεν φτάνει να αυτοανακηρυχτεί έτσι κάποια οντότητα, θα πρέπει να γίνει αποδεκτή και από τις υπόλοιπες μωαμεθανικές χώρες (κάτι που δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει).


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2014)

Επίσης: υπάρχει περίπτωση το χαλιφάτο να μην είναι ισλαμικό;


----------



## dominotheory (Aug 5, 2014)

SBE said:


> Επίσης: υπάρχει περίπτωση το χαλιφάτο να μην είναι ισλαμικό;



Όχι, αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση το ισλαμικό να μην είναι χαλιφάτο. 

Για να σοβαρέψουμε -κι ενώ επί της ουσίας έχεις δίκιο- στην πράξη, η παράθεση της λέξης *ισλαμικό* συνηθίζεται καθώς, γενικά, προσφέρει έναν αρχικό προσανατολισμό σ΄αυτούς που δεν είναι πολύ σίγουροι για το τι είναι ένα *χαλιφάτο* και, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αποτελεί μια πρώτη αναφορά στην -αδιάλλακτη- τοποθέτηση του μορφώματος σε σχέση με τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω, όπως επίσης και στον θεοκρατικό και ιεροπολεμικό (τζιχαντιστικό) χαρακτήρα του. 

Ίσως γι' αυτό και τα 1.490.000 "ακαθάριστα" αποτελέσματα του google για το Islamic Caliphate.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι για το «ισλαμικό χαλιφάτο» δεν φτάνει να αυτοανακηρυχτεί έτσι κάποια οντότητα, θα πρέπει να γίνει αποδεκτή και από τις υπόλοιπες μωαμεθανικές χώρες (κάτι που δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει).



Ιστορικά, κάτι τέτοιο δεν ίσχυσε στην πράξη, για αυτό και υπήρξαν περίοδοι κατά τις οποίες συνυπήρχαν έως και τρία χαλιφάτα (Αββασίδες στη Βαγδάτη, Ομμεϋάδες στην Κορδούη, Φατιμίδες σε Καϊρουάν/Μαχντίγια/Κάιρο). Αρκεί η ανακήρυξη ενός προσώπου ως ηγέτη των πιστών (χαλίφη) και, φυσικά, η διακήρυξη οικουμενικότητας ως προς την ηγεσία αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2014)

Σωστό, δεν το σκέφτηκα στην ιστορική του προοπτική. 

Η γουίκη κάνει πάντως διάκριση σε κύριο (main) χαλιφάτο (αυτό που τελικά το κατάργησε ο Κεμάλ) και παράλληλα χαλιφάτα (ένα, μάλιστα, διαρκεί από το 1909 μέχρι σήμερα, με έδρα προσωρινά στο... *Λονδίνο*).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2014)

Τι σημαίνει Orobpa;


----------



## cougr (Oct 12, 2014)

Κάπως έτσι προφέρεται η Ευρώπη στα Αραβικά. Υποθέτω λοιπόν ότι πρόκειται για φωνητική μεταγραφή.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2014)

Α, ώστε *أوروبا* :) — θενξ!


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 12, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τι σημαίνει Orobpa;



Orobpa is obviously Europe, details follow.

A quick search on google returned this news piece in Greek first:
Eβαλαν την Ελλάδα στον χάρτη του Ισλάμ ως... OROBPA των Βαλκανίων


Here's a short explanation of the 10 renamed territories on the ISIS map:

Orobpa: Balkan states, Hungary, Austria, Moldova, Romania and Black Sea Ukraine (Crimea-Odessa);
Andalus: Portugal and Spain;
Sham-Iraq: Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan and Israel;
Anathol: Western Turkey;
Khurasan: Russian Caucasus (Chechnya, Dagestan, Ingushetia), Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Eastern Iran, Afghanistan, India, Pakistan and Indonesia;
Hijaz: Arabian Gulf States, Southern Saudi Arabia and Northern Oman;
Al Kinana (Qinana): Egypt, Eastern Libya, Northeast Chad and Northern Sudan;
Maghreb: Libya, Tunisia, Algeria, Morocco and Mauritania;
Yaman: Yemen and Southern Oman;
Habasha (Land of): Ethopia and Somalia.
(http://sfppr.org/2014/09/fighting-for-jihad-isis-maps-its-five-to-ten-year-master-plan/)

US results list Orobpa as _South Eastern Europe_ in parentheses, while Israeli sites list it as Orobpa (_the Balkans_).

Perhaps unsurprisingly, the ISIS map looks a lot like a copy of the former Ottoman Empire's map!
Notice how none of the central or northern European countries appear to be included?


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, SBE. 
It includes both Islamic and currently non-Islamic states. Details in message #11.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2015)

Να προσθέσουμε και τα *Daech* [FR] (داعش, Dāʿiš [ˈdaːʕiʃ ], αγγλιστί *Daesh*):
*Daesh*

The French government changed its official name for the terror group, saying others “blur the lines between Islam, Muslims and Islamists”.

The Foreign Minister, Laurent Fabius asked journalists and media organisations to follow their example, adding: “This is a terrorist group and not a state.

“I do not recommend using the term Islamic State because it blurs the lines between Islam, Muslims and Islamists. The Arabs call it ‘Daesh’ and I will be calling them the ‘Daesh cutthroats’.”

Daesh, sometime spelled DAIISH or Da'esh, is short for Dawlat al-Islamiyah f'al-Iraq wa al-Sham.

Many Arabic-speaking media organisations refer to the group as such and there is an argument it is appropriately pejorative, deriving from a mixture of rough translations from the individual Arabic words, notably the Arabic verb دعس, within the name, which means to tread underfoot or crush.​
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...what-do-the-different-names-mean-9750629.html


----------



## pidyo (Nov 16, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Να προσθέσουμε και τα *Daech* [FR] (داعش, Dāʿiš [ˈdaːʕiʃ ], αγγλιστί *Daesh*):*Daesh*



Μου λένε από τη Γαλλία ότι το Νταές είχε ήδη επικρατήσει στα γαλλικά ΜΜΕ. Το πρόβλημα της ορολογίας αντανακλά την ποικιλία των ονομάτων που και η ίδια η οργάνωση χρησιμοποιεί. Παραθέτω από ένα καλό άρθρο: 



> Although the movement has changed its name seven times and has had four leaders, it continues to treat Zarqawi as its founder, and to propagate most of his original beliefs and techniques of terror. The New York Times refers to it as “the Islamic State, also known as ISIS or ISIL.” Zarqawi also called it “Army of the Levant,” “Monotheism and Jihad,” “al-Qaeda in Iraq,” and “Mujihadeen Shura Council.” (*A movement known for its marketing has rarely cared about consistent branding.*) I will simplify the many changes of name and leadership by referring to it throughout as “ISIS,” although it has of course evolved during its fifteen years of existence.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2015)

Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο (εδώ) μού έδωσε αρκετές πληροφορίες. Αν έχετε χρόνο και υπομονή, διαβάστε το όλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2015)

Εμένα, πάντως, αυτό το Dawlat al-Islamiyah με «ισλαμικό δοβλέτι» μού μοιάζει.


----------



## rogne (Nov 16, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Μου λένε από τη Γαλλία ότι το Νταές είχε ήδη επικρατήσει στα γαλλικά ΜΜΕ.



Άκουγα προχτές τον Ζιπέ στη γαλλική τηλεόραση ν' αναφέρεται συνεχώς στο "Νταές" (κι επειδή είχα καιρό να δω γαλλική τηλεόραση, μου πήρε λίγο να καταλάβω τι εννοούσε).


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2015)

Πολύ σωστοί οι Γάλλοι. Πρώτη αποστολή στον πόλεμο είναι να προσδιορίσεις τον εχθρό σου. Να τον ονοματίσεις. Να του δώσεις έτσι υπόσταση, αλλά με τους όρους τους δικούς σου, όχι με τους δικούς του.

Τις πρώτες ώρες μετά στη σφαγή δαγκώθηκα γιατί ο Ολάντ έλεγε κάθε τόσο «οι βάρβαροι», και φοβήθηκα μήπως παγιωνόταν η έκφραση «οι Βάρβαροι», όχι ως επίθετο αλλά ουσιαστικοποιημένο. Όχι, δεν είμαστε η Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία για να χρησιμοποιούμε ετικέτες που διαλαλούν κατηγορίες πολιτιστικής ανωτερότητας. Είμαστε τα παιδιά της νεοτερικότητας και της μετανεοτερικότητας, με την επίγνωση ότι είμαστε ένας πολιτισμός ανάμεσα σε πολλούς άλλους πάνω στον πλανήτη, συγχρονικά και διαχρονικά. Ξέρουμε να κάνουμε τις πρέπουσες διακρίσεις.

Και επί τη ευκαιρία, κάτι παλιότερο:

Αν συμφωνήσουμε ...


Earion said:


> ... ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι μουσουλμάνοι φονταμενταλιστές, δεν είναι όλοι οι φονταμενταλιστές μουσουλμάνοι ριζοσπαστικοποιημένοι, και δεν είναι όλοι οι ριζοσπαστικοποιημένοι φονταμενταλιστές μουσουλμάνοι βίαιοι ιεροπολεμιστές, τότε μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε (να συνεννοηθούμε μεταξύ μας εννοώ, γιατί με αρκετούς ιεροπολεμιστές δεν μπορεί κανείς να συνεννοηθεί). Διστάζω ακόμα να αποδεχτώ ανεπιφύλακτα τον νεοπαγή όρο «ισλαμοφασίστες» για να τους περιγράψω, αν μη τι άλλο για λόγους ιστορικούς, γιατί προκαλείται μεγαλύτερη σύγχυση όταν μπερδεύουμε όρους από άσχετες εποχές.


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2015)

Βρήκα το παρακάτω κείμενο, που δίνει μια ενδιαφέρουσα εικόνα της νοοτροπίας των ιεροπολεμιστών. Η αναβίωση της πολεμικής αρετής των Αράβων της εποχής των κατακτήσεων διατρανώνεται μέσα και από την ποίηση --την παραδοσιακή. Ξαναζούμε τις σταυροφορίες ...

*Γιατί οι τζιχαντιστές λατρεύουν την ποίηση*

Κατερίνα Ι. Ανέστη (protagon, 15.11.2015)

Οι τζιχαντιστές τρέφονται με μίσος, με τυφλή πίστη στην αφανιστική βία, με μια διεστραμμένη απόδοση θείου δικαίου. Τους τα «ταΐζει» μεταξύ άλλων η ποίησή τους: Στίχοι ποτισμένοι με συναίσθημα και προπαγάνδα που φουσκώνει το στήθος τους όταν εκτελούν αθώους πολίτες πάνω στη στιγμή της ανέμελης χαράς τους. Ποίηση που «ανταμείβει» τους τρομοκράτες με την ύψιστη ηδονή την ώρα που πυροδοτούν τα εκρηκτικά με τα οποία έχουν ζωστεί πέφτοντας με φόρα στα πλήθη των αλλόθρησκων. Οι ποιητές τους είναι μορφές απόλυτου σεβασμού, είναι συχνά οι ίδιοι οι ηγέτες τους. Το ξέρατε ότι ο Μπιν Λάντεν ήταν (και) ποιητής;

Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως η διατύπωση ότι η ποίηση οπλίζει δολοφόνους σοκάρει. Αυτό που για τους περισσότερους είναι ελεγεία της ζωής και του έρωτα, ανύψωση του πόνου της ύπαρξης που οδηγεί εν τέλει στην κάθαρση, για τους τζιχαντιστές είναι το έρεβος του θανάτου. Τα ποιήματα που διαβάζουν ή γράφουν, είναι ποτισμένα από συναίσθημα και εικόνες. Με στίχους σβέλτους, κοφτούς, μελό και θριαμβικούς μαζί. Ποιήματα παλιά, εκατοντάδων ετών που μπαίνουν σε νέα νοηματική σήμανση και στοχευμένα νέα ποιήματα. Οι τζιχαντιστές παράγουν χιλιάδες στίχους, μιλούν για αυτούς σε ειδικά φόρουμ στο διαδίκτυο, διοργανώνουν διαγωνισμούς με μεγάλες χρηματικές αμοιβές, τα τουϊτάρουν.

..................


Αξίζει να διαβάσετε το εκτενές άρθρο του The New Yorker από τον Ιούνιο του 2015:

*Battle Lines*

*Want to understand the jihadis? Read their poetry*

Robyn Creswell and Bernard Haykel (_The New Yorker_, June 8, 2015)

ISIS, Al Qaeda, and other Islamist movements produce a huge amount of verse. The vast majority of it circulates online, in a clandestine network of social-media accounts, mirror sites, and proxies, which appear and disappear with bewildering speed, thanks to surveillance and hacking. On militant Web sites, poetry-discussion forums feature couplets on current events, competitions among duelling poets, who try to outdo one another in virtuosic feats, and downloadable collections with scholarly accoutrements. ([A celebrated recent poetry collection] includes footnotes that explain tricky syntax and unusual rhyme schemes.)

Analysts have generally ignored these texts, as if poetry were a colorful but ultimately distracting by-product of jihad. But this is a mistake. It is impossible to understand jihadism—its objectives, its appeal for new recruits, and its durability—without examining its culture. This culture finds expression in a number of forms, including anthems and documentary videos, but poetry is its heart. And, unlike the videos of beheadings and burnings, which are made primarily for foreign consumption, poetry provides a window onto the movement talking to itself. It is in verse that militants most clearly articulate the fantasy life of jihad.

....................


----------



## Earion (Nov 16, 2015)

Κι άλλο ένα, ειδικά για τη ριζοσπαστικοποίηση των κοινωνικά αποκλεισμένων νέων:

* Ένας ψυχαναλυτής του Πανεπιστημίου της Λυών για τις επιθέσεις στο Παρίσι*

Συνέντευξη του ψυχαναλυτή Κώστα Νασίκα στην Κρυσταλία Πατούλη (tvxs, 16 Νοεμβρίου 2015)

*Κρ.Π.: *Είστε αισιόδοξος; Πώς βλέπετε τα πράγματα; *Κ.Ν.:* Όχι δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος. Απαισιόδοξος είμαι. Βλέποντας τους νέους εδώ γύρω, είμαι απαισιόδοξος. *Αλλά όντας απαισιόδοξοι δεν σημαίνει ότι σταματούμε να είμαστε σε εγρήγορση και να σκεφτόμαστε και να βλέπουμε πώς μπορούμε να βελτιώσουμε την ανθρώπινή μας διάσταση, τη ζωή.*


Αυτοί οι νέοι έχουν υποστεί πλύση εγκεφάλου, είναι πλέον όργανα ορισμένων οι οποίοι τους στέλνουν να κάνουν κάποιες πράξεις, χωρίς οι ίδιοι να έχουν καμιά υποκειμενική κρίση για το τι κάνουνε.
*Κρ.Π.:* Κι αυτό από την ανάγκη τους να ανήκουν σε μία «οικογένεια»; Και σε μία ευρύτερη οικογένεια που είναι η κοινωνία;

*Κ.Ν.:* Βεβαίως. Ναι. *Έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη, να τους αγαπάει κάποιος, να υπακούουν σε κάποιον για να τους αγαπάει, που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν καμία υποκειμενική διάσταση.*

Είναι πεπεισμένοι ότι τους αγαπάει ο αρχηγός τους γιατί τον υπακούουν απόλυτα. Μέχρι να θυσιάσουν και τη ζωή τους. Η ζωή τους είναι λεπτομέρεια. Προτεραιότητα είναι το να τους αγαπάει κάποιος.
Και καθώς η θρησκευτική εξήγηση τους δίνει και ένα μετά θάνατον πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο, *δεν έχουν κανένα δισταγμό πλέον. Η προτεραιότητά τους είναι κάποιος να τους αγαπάει.*


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Αν η προτεραιότητά τους είναι να τους αγαπάει κάποιος (κι όχι όλος ο κόσμος), τότε γιατί δεν ικανοποιούνται με την αγάπη της οικογένειάς τους; Ή δεν αναζητούν σύντροφο με αγνά αισθήματα; Ή δεν ερωτέυονται τη δασκάλα στο σχολείο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2015)

Μου σύστησαν αυτό το άρθρο στον Γκάρντιαν (δεν έχω προλάβει να το διαβάσω ακόμη, είναι και μπόλικο): Why Isis fights


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αν η προτεραιότητά τους είναι να τους αγαπάει κάποιος (κι όχι όλος ο κόσμος), τότε γιατί δεν ικανοποιούνται με την αγάπη της οικογένειάς τους;



Γιατί οι οικογένειές τους είναι μάλλον αυτό που θα λέγαμε δυσλειτουργικές.



SBE said:


> Ή δεν αναζητούν σύντροφο με αγνά αισθήματα;



Κάπως δύσκολο να γεννηθούν τα αγνά αισθήματα σε ένα περιβάλλον βίας και επιβολής. Οι σύντροφοι με αγνά αισθήματα συνήθως προϋποθέτουν ισοτιμία (ανάμεσα στα φύλα ή στους οικογενειακούς ρόλους). 



SBE said:


> Ή δεν ερωτεύονται τη δασκάλα στο σχολείο;



Γιατί δεν πάνε στο σχολείο.

Κοντολογίς, όλα θα ήταν καλύτερα σε αυτό τον κόσμο αν ... Αν γινόταν πραγματικότητα ένα σύνθημα που ακούστηκε πριν από μισόν αιώνα:


Spoiler



*All You Need Is Love*


... και που κατά σύμπτωση αρχίζει με τις πρώτες νότες της Μασσαλιώτιδας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Το άρθρο, Δόχτορα, απλά δείχνει ότι οι ισλαμιστές έχουν βρει την ακριβή τοποθεσία του Αρμαγεδδώνα τους και προετοιμάζονται για το τέλος του κόσμου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2015)

Εάριε, απλοϊκά μου φαίνονται αυτά. Λέει π.χ. το άρθρο του δόχτορα ότι ένας από τους μαχόμενους έχει τέσσερεις γυναίκες και δέκα παιδιά. Άσε τις γυναίκες. Ούτε ένα από τα δέκα παιδιά δεν τον αγαπάει αρκετά ώστε να αισθάνεται ότι κάνει κάτι χρήσιμο στη ζωή του, πιο χρήσιμο από το να πάρει το όπλο και να σκοτώνει;


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2015)

*Φέισμπουκ και Γιουτιούμπ, οι Γκαίμπελς του Ισλαμικού Κράτους*

Του Niko Ago

Ο Νikolas Henin, Γάλλος δημοσιογράφος, υπήρξε για δέκα μήνες όμηρος των τζιχαντιστών του «Ισλαμικού Κράτους» στη Συρία. Συγκεκριμένα στην Ράκα (Al Raqqah), μια πολύ όμορφη πόλη στη Βόρεια Συρία, που αποτελεί την ανεπίσημη «πρωτεύουσα» του Χαλιφάτου που θέλουν να εγκαταστήσουν οι παρανοϊκοί. Μαζί του ήταν και οι Pierre Torrès, Didier François και Edouard Elias. Οι τέσσερις συνελήφθησαν στις 22 Ιουνίου 2013 και αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι στις 18 Απριλίου του 2014. Στην ίδια ομάδα κρατουμένων ήταν μεταξύ άλλων και ο Αμερικανός δημοσιογράφος James Foley, ο οποίος αποκεφαλίστηκε από το Ισλαμικό Κράτος.

Ο Henin μετά την απελευθέρωσή του έγραψε το βιβλίο _Jihad Academy_, στο οποίο, εκτός των ημερών που πέρασε ως όμηρός τους, περιγράφει και το πώς λειτουργούν γενικά, πώς ανα-παράγουν την προπαγάνδα τους, τι άνθρωποι είναι στην καθημερινότητά τους οι τζιχαντιστές. Δέκα μήνες μαζί τους για έναν πολεμικό ανταποκριτή όπως ο Henin δίχως άλλο είναι ένα μεγάλο εφόδιο για να μάθουμε. Καλεσμένος στην εκπομπή «Skavlan», το υψηλού κύρους τοκ σόου του δημοσιογράφου Fredrik Skavlan, το οποίο μεταδίδεται ταυτόχρονα σε Νορβηγία και Σουηδία από τις κρατικές τηλεοράσεις αμφοτέρων των σκανδιναβικών χωρών, ο Henin ήταν αποκαλυπτικός και έθεσε ζητήματα που δεν μπορεί παρά να προβληματίζουν σφόδρα.

Ως «παιδαριώδεις και ανόητους» τους περιέγραψε αρχικά στην ερώτηση «με τι ανθρώπους έχουμε να κάνουμε;» «Είναι στην πλειονότητά τους αποτυχημένα παιδιά», είπε. «Που έχουν μεγαλώσει με απογευματινές εκπομπές της δικής μας (σ.σ.: της Δύσης) τηλεόρασης. Η συμμετοχή τους στο Ισλαμικό κράτος είναι η εξιλέωσή τους. Θέλουν να γίνουν «κάτι» μέσω αυτού. Γνώρισα στη διάρκεια της ομηρίας μου τον Mehdi Nemmouche, τον 29χρονο που κατηγορήθηκε για την τρομοκρατική επίθεση στο Εβραϊκό Μουσείο τον Μάιο του 2014. Αφελής και ανόητος. Μου μιλούσε επί ώρες και μέρες για εκπομπές της γαλλικής τηλεόρασης με βίαιους ήρωες. Πιστεύω τελικά πως το ταξίδι του στη Συρία ήταν για να αποκτήσει δική του εκπομπή και να παριστάνει τον βίαιο ήρωα».

«Είναι ανόητοι», είπε, «και ως τέτοιοι, σκληροί χωρίς όρια. Αυτό που βασικά τους τρέφει είναι να μιλάει ο κόσμος γι’ αυτούς. Είναι ερωτευμένοι με τη δημοσιότητα. Και θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να τη διατηρήσουν. Και όχι, αντίθετα με όσα πιστεύει ο κόσμος, *δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το Ισλάμ.* Γνώρισα πολλούς πρώην χριστιανούς, ακόμα και Εβραίο. Η ριζοσπαστικοποίησή τους έχει γίνει «μέσα στα πόδια» μας. Σε κράτη της Ευρώπης. Της Δύσης και του Βορρά. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο δώρο γι’ αυτούς από το να τους αποκαλούμε ισλαμιστές και τρομοκράτες. Αυτό ακριβώς θέλουν. Και τους βομβαρδισμούς. Τους γουστάρουν. Ξέρουν ότι κάθε βόμβα που αστοχεί μεταφράζεται σε περισσότερα μέλη από τους απογοητευμένους και εξοργισμένους ανθρώπους στη Συρία και στο Ιράκ».

Αλλά ως μεγαλύτερο όπλο τους ο Henin δεν υπέδειξε ούτε τα πολλά λεφτά από το πετρέλαιο, ούτε την αγριάδα και την αφέλεια. «Τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα είναι ο μεγαλύτερος σύμμαχός τους», είπε. «Έχουν προσλάβει, πληρώνοντας τεράστια ποσά, επαγγελματίες των νέων μέσων. Ο βασικός δημιουργός των βίντεο, που μοιράζουν με τόση μαεστρία και επαγγελματισμό, είναι Ευρωπαίος. Εκεί δεν χρειάζονται οι ανόητοι. Πληρώνουν αδρά για να έχουν ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν. Και η φρίκη που παράγουν μέσω Φέισμπουκ και Γιουτιούμπ φτάνει στον υπολογιστή κάθε ανθρώπου. Έχουν καταφέρει κάτι αδιανόητο: να τρομοκρατούν την ανθρωπότητα με μεγαλύτερους συμμάχους αυτό που θεωρείται η σύγχρονη επανάστασή της. Το Ίντερνετ. Αλλά βασικά τα «παιδιά» του, το Φέισμπουκ και Γιουτιούμπ».

«Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών θεωρώ πως τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα λειτουργούν γι’ αυτούς όπως ο Γκαίμπελς για τον Χίτλερ. Υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό; τίθεται το ερώτημα. Δύσκολη η απάντηση. Η δαιμονοποίηση των κοινωνικών δικτύων θα ήταν εύκολη, αλλά δεν θα απέφερε κάποιο κέρδος. Όχι άμεσο και όχι για εμάς. Ίσως μάλιστα να ήταν μία ακόμα νίκη τους».

*«Μη χαίρεστε που σκοτώσατε το κτήνος. H σκύλα που το γέννησε ζει και είναι πάλι σε οργασμό», *είχε πει ο Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ. Επιβεβαιώνεται πλήρως.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2015)

Μια άλλη συνέντευξη του Ενέν, εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2015)

Earion said:


> Η προτεραιότητά τους είναι κάποιος να τους αγαπάει.


Προβληματίστηκα πολύ πάνω σε αυτή τη δήλωση. 

Ίσως είναι θέμα ορολογίας, θέμα λεξιλογίου ή όπως θέλετε πείτε το, αλλά δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω. Η έννοια της αγάπης είναι οπωσδήποτε αρκετά ρευστή, όπως όλες οι αφηρημένες έννοιες, δεν νομίζω όμως ότι ταιριάζει εδώ παρ' ολ' αυτά.

Κάποιος να τους επικροτεί, ίσως. Κάποιος να τους έχει ανάγκη, πολύ πιθανόν. Κάποιος που να τους κάνει να νιώθουν χρήσιμοι, αναγκαίοι, επιτυχημένοι. Κάποια πατρική μορφή που τους δίνει ένα πρότυπο στο οποίο αν ανταποκριθούν νιώθουν αποδεκτοί, "καλοί", "σωστοί", ασφαλείς, περήφανοι. Και μάλιστα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βιώσουν την υπαρξιακή αγωνία της προσωπικής εσωτερικής αναζήτησης για νόημα, για αξίες, για στόχους. Αβασάνιστα, που λένε και οι μικρές αγγελίες.

Δεν νομίζω ότι το αναλύω υπερβολικά, μάλλον το υπεραπλουστεύω. Οπωσδήποτε όμως ο κύριος που μιλά για "αγάπη" το απλουστεύει ακόμη περισσότερο και κατά τη γνώμη μου πέφτει κι έξω.


----------



## rogne (Dec 3, 2015)

Earion said:


> *Φέισμπουκ και Γιουτιούμπ, οι Γκαίμπελς του Ισλαμικού Κράτους*
> 
> 
> [...] Ως «παιδαριώδεις και ανόητους» τους περιέγραψε αρχικά στην ερώτηση «με τι ανθρώπους έχουμε να κάνουμε;» «Είναι στην πλειονότητά τους αποτυχημένα παιδιά», είπε. «Που έχουν μεγαλώσει με απογευματινές εκπομπές της δικής μας (σ.σ.: της Δύσης) τηλεόρασης. Η συμμετοχή τους στο Ισλαμικό κράτος είναι η εξιλέωσή τους. Θέλουν να γίνουν «κάτι» μέσω αυτού. Γνώρισα στη διάρκεια της ομηρίας μου τον Mehdi Nemmouche, τον 29χρονο που κατηγορήθηκε για την τρομοκρατική επίθεση στο Εβραϊκό Μουσείο τον Μάιο του 2014. Αφελής και ανόητος. Μου μιλούσε επί ώρες και μέρες για εκπομπές της γαλλικής τηλεόρασης με βίαιους ήρωες. Πιστεύω τελικά πως το ταξίδι του στη Συρία ήταν για να αποκτήσει δική του εκπομπή και να παριστάνει τον βίαιο ήρωα».
> ...



Τα παραπάνω μού φαίνονται πολύ πιο σημαντικά απ' τα social media. "Γκαίμπελς" δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ τα μέσα (αυτά ή άλλα), εκτός αν θεωρεί κανείς "Γκαίμπελς" και το ραδιόφωνο του... Γκαίμπελς ή, ξέρω 'γω, _Πολτεργκάιστ_ την τηλεόραση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2016)

Ένα ακόμα άρθρο, συγγραφέα με αραβικό όνομα, περί του γιατί σηκώνεται κάποιος να πάει να πολεμήσει. Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις με κάποια από αυτά που λέει, 

Anyone who thinks Westerners are flocking to Isil because of the Iraq war is a fantasist
Αποσπάσματα:
Radicalisation is a complex phenomenon. There are as many reasons for radicalisation as there are radicalised young Muslims. Each one of them has their own story with a complex mix of reasons, more or less rational, for why they have come to have the radical world view. Nonetheless, we can also observe some strong patterns amongst those radicalised emerging from the increasing body of interdisciplinary research on radicalisation.
For example, most come from unsafe, unstable social environments and have histories of petty crime, as well as drink and drugs problems. It is also notable that this tendency is especially acute amongst white Western converts. They may feel that their lives lack direction, but also feel disempowered and disenfranchised. They feel that they are not in control of their own destinies.
What an organisation like Isil offers them is instant reception. And moreover, a purpose. A direction in life. You can be an unemployed petty drug dealer one day but if you take a flight to Turkey and cross the border into Syria you are instantly transformed into a warrior of God.
Recruits get guaranteed salvation in the afterlife, but also, the opportunity to establish political utopia on Earth. Something that has not been on offer anywhere in the world since the collapse of communism. They get all that and they get free reign to vent their pent up aggression and their sexual frustration – and the research shows that the recruits have plenty of both. Where else can you get a sense of belonging, a purpose of building paradise on Earth, an opportunity to kill bad guys and sexually enslave as many of “their women” as you can get your hands on? Coming from cultures like ours that glorify sexual prowess, violence, and political utopianism, is it any wonder that so many are seduced by what Isil is promising them?

Το απόσπασμα που κάτι μου θυμίζει, κάτι μου θυμίζει. Όχι και τόσο μακρινό. 

Isil and its jihadist ideology uniquely exploit and amplify these underlying conflicts and offer the conspiracy theory solution: none of this is your fault. There is a big villain far away who has engineered all your problems. You are good people, and all of this will be magically fixed if we go now and kill the bad people. Who are the bad people? Don’t worry about it, we’ll show you when we get to the battlefront. In psychiatry, we call these denial and displacement respectively. In the real world, we have to call this the instrumentalisation of religion for an ideology of death – and a real tragedy.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2016)

Εμένα μου αρέσει το κείμενο και χωρίς επιφυλάξεις.

Σεξουαλική πανδαισία, πολιτική ουτοπία του εδώ και τώρα κι ένας σκοπός στη ζωή! Τι άλλο να ζητήσει κανείς;


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2016)

Οι επιφυλάξεις μου ήταν γιατί, αν έγραφε κάποιος με μη αραβικό όνομα αυτό που λέει το άρθρο σε δυο-τρία σημεία, το οποίο περιληπτικα είναι: «ποιά αποικιοκρατία; το κεφάλι σας το κλούβιο φταίει για τα προβλήματά σας», θα διαμαρτύρονταν πρώτοι οι πρώην αποικιοκράτες για την έλλειψη πολιτικής ορθότητας.


----------

